# fauter avec le facteur



## Kopydlow

Bonsoir,

je cherche un équivalent anglais du verbe _fauter_ dans le sens suivant :

"[Le suj. désigne une femme]  Se laisser séduire, avoir des relations sexuelles." (TLFi)

Quelque chose que je pourrai utiliser dans une phrase du genre "sa mère avait fauté avec le facteur", donc _fauter avec quelqu'un_ en fait. 

Merci,
-Luc


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Hello,
What would you think of "to sin with" ?


----------



## Kopydlow

Ah, pas mal du tout Carnesecchi, merci. 

Mais c'est pas un peu connoté "religion" en anglais aussi ? Je trouve que _fauter_ est assez neutre.


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Hello,
Je trouve que "fauter" a quand même un arrière goût de jugement moral, beaucoup plus, par exemple, que "commettre un adultère" qui, lui me semble moralement neutre.


----------



## Kopydlow

Je suis complètement d'accord, je parlais juste de l'aspect "religion". Mais comment avoir un verbe délicieusement vieillot en échappant au côté religieux de la chose ? Héhé...


----------



## Cath.S.

The mailman had unlawful carnal knowledge of that woman? /D


----------



## Kelly B

Kopydlow said:
			
		

> Je suis complètement d'accord, je parlais juste de l'aspect "religion". Mais comment avoir un verbe délicieusement vieillot en échappant au côté religieux de la chose ? Héhé...


 Well, that's challenging, as the more _délicieusement vieillot _you get, the more _désapprobation religieuse_ there is.... 

"YYY _knew _his wife XXX, and begat zzz." Non, bien trop vieilli, nobody would _know _what you meant. It only makes sense the way egueule used it, mais...

Ah! Dallied with?


----------



## Gil

How about?
She was lead astray by the mailman.


----------



## Amityville

Is it a cultural thing or a linguistic accident that both egueule and Gil have made the mailman (or postman as we English say) the actively sinning participant, whereas kopydlow's sentence seems either neutral in that respect or slightly suggesting sa mère was the active one?


----------



## la_cavalière

How about
She had an affair with the mailman ?


----------



## Tresley

Kopydlow said:
			
		

> je cherche un équivalent anglais du verbe _fauter_ dans le sens suivant :
> 
> "Sa mère avait fauté avec le facteur"


In the UK we might say something like:

"His mother was having it off with the postman"

This means that his mother was having sex with the postman.  It is often done in secret, but to clarify this you would have to add 'behind her husband's back' or 'without her husband knowing'.

Is this the sort of translation you are looking for?


----------



## Cath.S.

Amityville said:
			
		

> Is it a cultural thing or a linguistic accident that both egueule and Gil have made the mailman (or postman as we English say) the actively sinning participant, whereas kopydlow's sentence seems either neutral in that respect or slightly suggesting sa mère was the active one?


Dansz mon cas, c'est la vengeance d'Ève. 

Tresley, _to have it off with_ does not really sound "deliciously old-fasioned", now, does it?


----------



## Tresley

No, "having it off with" is not old fashioned. My 18 year old daughter uses the expression.

I didn't think expressions like 'bonking' or 'shagging' would have been an appropriate translation for 'fauter'.

'Having it off with' isn't swearing, it has no religious connotations (Like 'to sin with' does') and it's , well, sort of acceptable (the phrase - not the action!).

Can anyone find anything better?


----------



## MonsieurAquilone

Fauter à l'insu de son mari = Dabbling in dirty deeds with hubby's knowledge.


----------



## carolineR

Kopydlow said:
			
		

> Mais  (sin) c'est pas un peu connoté "religion" en anglais aussi ? Je trouve que _fauter_ est assez neutre.


Mais bon sang "fauter" c'est très connoté religion, en français ! Ce n'est pas neutre du tout ! Qu'est-ce que la "faute originelle" sinon le péché d'Adam et Eve ?
 "Sin with" me paraît l'unique traduction possible.


----------



## edwingill

she allowed herself to be seduced by the postman


----------



## Gardefeu

Et notez aussi qu'en français, _fauter_ (dans le sens bien sûr de fauter "sexuellement") s'emploie aussi absolument, sans complément. On dit (ou plutôt on disait, les moeurs étant ce qu'elles sont devenues): _Elle a fauté_, tout court.

C'est une expression (et même un concept!) qui n'ont absolument rien de moderne, *et qu'on n'entend plus aujourd'hui, *et c'est pourquoi toutes les traductions du genre _have it off_, _shag_, etc... me paraissent être tout à fait à côté de la plaque.

Maintenant, _sin_... le sens n'est peut-être pas assez restrictivement sexuel...

En tous cas
1) Oui, il y a une très forte connotation morale, et même religieuse
2) Oui, ça ne s'employait guère que pour les femmes, et plus spécifiquement pour les jeunes filles...


----------



## Cath.S.

carolineR said:
			
		

> Mais bon sang "fauter" c'est très connoté religion, en français ! Ce n'est pas neutre du tout ! Qu'est-ce que la "faute originelle" sinon le péché d'Adam et Eve ?
> "Sin with" me paraît l'unique traduction possible.


Palsambleu, je ne suis pas d'accord ! 

Tout d'abord la faute originelle n'a rien à voir avec le sexe (plutôt avec l'agriculture, si l'on en croit les dernières recherches archéologiques sur l'historicité du paradis terrestre).

Ensuite, la femme qui avait des relations sexuelles hors mariage ne péchait pas seulement contre les diktats de la religion, mais bel et bien contre ceux de la société patriarcale et, surtout, patrilinéaire, très stricte quant à l'échange des femmes, la filiation et la transmission du patrimoine. 

La « faute » des femmes était principalement une faute contre l'ordre social établi, en tant qu'elle mettait en péril ses structures fondamentales en risquant de mettre au monde des enfants illégitimes.

Il est bien sûr certain que la religion servait souvent de justification morale - la femme était « perdue », « damnée », une « pécheresse ».


----------



## LV4-26

Le mot _fauter_ lui-même a une évidente connotation morale. A ce stade, ce n'est même plus une connotation, il est *la* morale (ou du moins, une certaine morale) à lui tout seul 

Maintenant, s'y ajoute-t-il une connotation religieuse ? Comme caroline, je le pense.
D'ailleurs, la morale et la religion, ...bon, on va pas faire une disserte.

Après, il est certain que le mot_ fauter_ est employé ironiquement.

A priori, ce verbe est extrêmement solennel et marque une forte réprobation morale. Mais en l'utilisant, je le détourne totalement de son caractère premier car l'acte que je décris, je le considère, moi, avec une grande légèreté, voire parfois de l'amusement (surtout si c'est avec le facteur, je ne sais pas pourquoi   - pourquoi le fait d'impliquer le garde-chasse donnerait-t-il plus de sérieux à l'histoire ?).

Je ne sais pas si c'est clair.
Autrement dit, le mot _fauter_ est supposé appartenir à un milieu particulièrement moraliste mais il est utilisé à 80% par des gens qui ne le sont pas, dans le but de parodier les premiers.

Plus simple, si vous préférez : c'est du deuxieme degré 

Correction : il est tout à fait possible qu'à l'origine, le verbe _fauter_ ait été employé au premier degré. Je ne parle que de l'usage actuel.


----------



## LV4-26

egueule said:
			
		

> Tout d'abord la faute originelle n'a rien à voir avec le sexe (plutôt avec l'agriculture, si l'on en croit les dernières recherches archéologiques sur l'historicité du paradis terrestre).


Tout à fait d'accord. Je ne sais pas d'où vient cette légende* car, dans la Bible, il n'est absolument pas question de sexe dans cet épisode. On n'y parle que de "l'arbre de la connaissance du bien et du mal".
_____
* en fait, si, j'ai une petite idée.


----------



## carolineR

I 100% agree with LV4 26's analysis in post #21. 
Now Oh Natives out there, don't you use the term "sin with" exactly as we do, in the "second degré", or do you take it literally ? 
I tend to think you take it with a pinch of salt  when you say that "Mrs Smith sinned with the postman" in 2006, don't you  ?


----------



## geve

LV4-26 said:
			
		

> (surtout si c'est avec le facteur, je ne sais pas pourquoi  - pourquoi le fait d'impliquer le garde-chasse donnerait-t-il plus de sérieux à l'histoire ?).


Parce que les facteurs sont les victimes d'un inadmissible soupçon persistant, sans doute lié à leur profession qui les amène quotidiennement au domicile de nombreux particuliers et ce, au moment où bien souvent les maris sont partis gagner à la sueur de leur front l'argent du ménage, laissant leurs jeunes et fragiles épouses seules face à leurs plumeaux et à la tentation.


----------



## wildan1

carolineR said:


> Now Oh Natives out there, don't you use the term "sin with" exactly as we do, in the "second degré", or do you take it literally ?
> I tend to think you take it with a pinch of salt when you say that "*Mrs Smith sinned with the postman" *in 2006, don't you ?


It's an old-fashioned and politely condemning expression that no one would use without intending a touch of humor nowadays, but it does still mean what it means!

In AE, of course, the usual phrase would be _"Mrs. Smith sinned with the mailman."_


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Funny how "to have it off with someone" (mostly GB, I think) and "to get it on with someone" (mostly US) mean the same thing.

"His/Her mother was having an affair with the mailman ((US)/postman (GB))." The idea of _à l'insu de son mari_ might be "His/Her mother was cheating on her husband with the mailman/postman." or by adding "behind her husband's back" at the end of the first sentence. Slangier: "She was doing the dirty on her husband with the mailman."


----------



## JClaudeK

wildan1 said:


> In AE, of course, the usual phrase would be _"Mrs. Smith sinned with the mailman."_


Pourtant, le film "Le facteur sonne toujours deux fois" - grand classique du cinéma *américain* où il est aussi question d'une femme qui 'faute' avec le facteur  , s'appelle
 "The *Postman* Always Rings Twice", y compris dans sa version 'remake' de 1981_*.*_


----------



## Laurent2018

She had a bit on the side with the postman or the postman was her bit on the side....?


----------



## Philippides

JClaudeK said:


> Pourtant, le film "Le facteur sonne toujours deux fois" - grand classique du cinéma *américain* où il est aussi question d'une femme qui 'faute' avec le facteur  , s'appelle
> "The *Postman* Always Rings Twice", y compris dans sa version 'remake' de 1981_*.*_


Dans "le facteur sonne toujours deux fois", le personnage explique que la mort est comme le facteur : elle sonne toujours deux fois. Il ne me semble pas qu'il y ait d'histoire d'adultère avec un facteur !


----------



## JClaudeK

Philippides said:


> Il ne me semble pas qu'il y ait d'histoire d'adultère avec un facteur !


Oui, tu as raison, le 'fautif' n'est pas le facteur (j'ai corrigé mon #25).


----------



## wildan1

ain'ttranslationfun? said:


> Funny how "to have it off with someone" (mostly GB, I think) and "to get it on with someone" (mostly US) mean the same thing.


Aren't those expressions more like the more modern _prendre son pied_ ?

_Fauter_ seems to be, as others above have stated, old-fashioned and more morally condemning.


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

wildan1 said:


> Aren't those expressions more like the more modern _prendre son pied_ ? *(1)*
> 
> _Fauter_ seems to be, as others above have stated, old-fashioned and more morally condemning. *(2)*



*(1) *If things, er, 'come' to a mutually satisfactory conclusion ("a consummation devoutly to be wished", if I remember my Shakespeare correctly)! 

*(2) *Yup.


----------



## rrose17

I might suggest illicit relations as in “She was having illicit relations with the postman” sounds very old fashioned, narrow minded and gossipy.


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

I doubt that anyone would use the term in such a context, but isn't there a legal (and thus neutral) term "criminal conversation"?


----------



## Son of a preacher man

I've come across _stray_ in this slightly old-fashioned context. _His mother had strayed with the postman. _Perhaps a short form of _strayed from the straight and narrow (path)._ 

I'm also wondering why so many assume this can only be interpreted as taking place within matrimony. It's only very recently that sex before marriage is not seen as sinful.


----------



## Santana2002

How about: ... she cheated with the postman?


----------

